# How Nice



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 28, 2007)

On Friday, 9-28, the left engine of an American Airlines MD-80 caught fire after takeoff from St. Louis. The plane returned to the airport, landed safely, the fire was extinguished, and nobody was injured.

All well and good, but not exactly what I wanted to see when I'll be flying to the Forum Gathering at Chicago aboard an American Airlines MD-80 in a couple weeks.


----------



## stlouielady (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, that was quite the excitement here yesterday. Some of the passengers they interviewed were UPSET that they were now going to be late to Chicago! Guess that they would have rather had the plane continue on....'Oh, an engine's on fire? Let's just keep going to Chicago; maybe the breeze will put it out'....Sometimes people just crack me up! If I had been on that flight, I certainly would have appreciated them turning the plane back around!!

Apparently the very same jet had an incident at JFK in 2003; it landed without the front landing gear. Guess that's just an unluckly plane; remind me to check the tail number next time I have an American Airlines flight!!


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 29, 2007)

stlouielady said:


> ...remind me to check the tail number next time I have an American Airlines flight!!


N454AA


----------

